# Casey today (video)



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work!

Do you live close to a gun range?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, my backyard borders a hunt/gun club and there are 2 others within hearing range  Actually within walking range from the trails. I am amazed at how quickly the ground is drying out since we received torrential rain!


----------

